# New guy just sharing some pics with all you long time members



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

I'm the new dude round these parts, although I've been decorating my house for roughly 7 years. I wanted to share a few pics of my house with this group. Hopefully I can hold my own, but I have seen some amazing things on this forum. Pre-covid I also had an annual party, so decorated the inside pretty extensively. These pics span about 2 or 3 years. I add a bunch of animatronics outside only for Halloween day which can't be seen in these pics, but you get the gist..






































And some inside pics decorated for parties...


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Nice work! Looks great both inside and out. Would be great to see more when this year's show goes up!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done!


----------



## GhostComments (4 mo ago)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome "New dude".

You can definitely hang. That's a great looking setup you have.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Thanks all! I appreciate the kind words. I do it for me more than anyone else, but I'm also hoping to inspire tomorrow's haunters the same way that I was 30+ years back. 😁 The guy who was my inspiration is actually still doing it although he took several years off for a while. I thought he had moved or maybe something worse, but he set up again in full force last year. I was THRILLED and took a bunch of pictures of his display which is more elaborate than it was back when I was a kid. He also had a neighbor move in who let him expand into their front yard too, so he now has twice the space. I need to find me a neighbor like that. 😁 Is it odd for me to hope that any time somebody moves out of the neighborhood, that a haunter buys the house? 🤣


----------



## ScarEric (5 mo ago)

Great lighting and set design, I love the Michael Myers inside looking down at people!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

ScarEric said:


> Great lighting and set design, I love the Michael Myers inside looking down at people!


Thanks! Love my Michael Myers. I made him for about $50, and he's my favorite prop. Let's see... a mobile phone store at an office I worked at was throwing out a flexible mannequin. They gave that to me. I threw on my own black boots and my coveralls that I used when working on my cars, and bought the mask and a used real butcher's knife. The fingers on the mannequin were flexible, so I posed em, threw on some throwaway rubber gloves and painted them skin colored. The hands took me the longest with painting on fingernails, knuckle and hand creases, etc. 

Anyway, because he's my favorite, he's in my spare bedroom year-round, then peers over the second floor walk for August and September, and finally he walks over to the catwalk peering through the big window above my front door with a strobe on him. 😁


----------



## ScarEric (5 mo ago)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Thanks! Love my Michael Myers. I made him for about $50, and he's my favorite prop. Let's see... a mobile phone store at an office I worked at was throwing out a flexible mannequin. They gave that to me. I threw on my own black boots and my coveralls that I used when working on my cars, and bought the mask and a used real butcher's knife. The fingers on the mannequin were flexible, so I posed em, threw on some throwaway rubber gloves and painted them skin colored. The hands took me the longest with painting on fingernails, knuckle and hand creases, etc.
> 
> Anyway, because he's my favorite, he's in my spare bedroom year-round, then peers over the second floor walk for August and September, and finally he walks over to the catwalk peering through the big window above my front door with a strobe on him. 😁
> View attachment 22363


Badass!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Impressive set up and nice house for haunting


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Hairazor said:


> Impressive set up and nice house for haunting


Thanks. Appreciate that. Honestly, I didn't look for a house that would be nice for haunting with the exception of having a decent sized front yard. It wasn't until after I set up for the first year that I noticed how nicely the peaks above the front windows show. I'm also lucky to have several front windows because the 1st floor windows are nice and big which is perfect for static props to be lit up in, and the upstairs windows are good for projections. I also like that the way that Night Stalkers AtmosFEARfx background gives an eerie glow in the upstairs window. Every haunted house has a glowing upstairs window. 😁 

If I decide to move again, I'm sure the realtor is gonna hate me because add to the list of desires, "a house that would haunt nicely". 🤣 Can you imagine being a realtor and you find someone "the perfect house", but they say it isn't quite right for my haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think asking for a house suitable for haunting is an entirely reasonable request


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think asking for a house suitable for haunting is an entirely reasonable request


I agree, but I'd trust no realtor to know what that means in the first place. 

For me? 

Big front yard with grass. Can't have a half-moon paved drive
Sidewalk preferred
Large 1st floor windows
Usable 2nd floor windows
Catwalk and big picture window over front door preferred
Side yard would be nice
At least 3-car garage
If HOA, no limitations on decorating, or I have to be installed as HOA president. 🤣 
Garage attic is a must
And that's not to mention all my requirements for a house in general, # of bedrooms, basement storage, yada, yada. Again, a realtor would hate me. 🤣


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice, that is an amazing display! When we moved almost two years ago we had set pretty reasonable hauntable standards for the front yard for potential homes and our realtor knew that every house we looked at we were going to ask about the traffic flow of TOT's in the neighborhood so I don't think those are unreasonable things to ask for at all.


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

That's one of the best setups I've seen in quite a bit. Well done!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Riff_JunkieSFR said:


> Very nice, that is an amazing display! When we moved almost two years ago we had set pretty reasonable hauntable standards for the front yard for potential homes and our realtor knew that every house we looked at we were going to ask about the traffic flow of TOT's in the neighborhood so I don't think those are unreasonable things to ask for at all.





costumetiger said:


> That's one of the best setups I've seen in quite a bit. Well done!


Wow. Thanks so much for the very kind words. I appreciate it very much.

Riff - Great points on guardrails for a realtor. When I decide to search for a new home at some point, my guidelines would be a house not on a main road (just because), but not at the end of a cul-de-sac either. I'd prefer a house _near_ an entrance into a subdivision rather than one all the way in the back of one. That would give good traffic and be free advertising for everyone to see it while entering. However, if the perfect hauntable house is in the back of a subdivision, so be it. Again, it would be a nice to have. A large enough front yard and 3-car garage are required.


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> I'm the new dude round these parts, although I've been decorating my house for roughly 7 years. I wanted to share a few pics of my house with this group. Hopefully I can hold my own, but I have seen some amazing things on this forum. Pre-covid I also had an annual party, so decorated the inside pretty extensively. These pics span about 2 or 3 years. I add a bunch of animatronics outside only for Halloween day which can't be seen in these pics, but you get the gist..
> View attachment 22347
> 
> View attachment 22348
> ...


Top Shelf display there Slasher!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

kurtkyre said:


> Top Shelf display there Slasher!


Thanks so much! Appreciate the kind words very much.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

WOW! So much to take in. A surprise in every window!


----------



## Niitmaremaid (Apr 14, 2021)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Thanks! Love my Michael Myers. I made him for about $50, and he's my favorite prop. Let's see... a mobile phone store at an office I worked at was throwing out a flexible mannequin. They gave that to me. I threw on my own black boots and my coveralls that I used when working on my cars, and bought the mask and a used real butcher's knife. The fingers on the mannequin were flexible, so I posed em, threw on some throwaway rubber gloves and painted them skin colored. The hands took me the longest with painting on fingernails, knuckle and hand creases, etc.
> 
> Anyway, because he's my favorite, he's in my spare bedroom year-round, then peers over the second floor walk for August and September, and finally he walks over to the catwalk peering through the big window above my front door with a strobe on him. 😁
> View attachment 22363


Awesome use of the window above the door!! Love it all.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Dang! That’s incredible! Love Michael Myers looking down and thought it was a real person! Your lighting is gorgeous and absolutely spot on! You can most certainly hang with us. Get a cold drink and please join us friend!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> ...
> If HOA, no limitations on decorating, or I have to be installed as HOA president.
> ...


lol - you should get installed as HOA president, then MANDATE decorating! 

I know there are a couple neighborhoods just a few blocks away - guess they have an HOA or something, but come Thanksgiving, every house has a big "M" shaped strand of lights which stretch from out near the sidewalk, up to the eve at one corner of the house, back to the sidewalk at the center, back up to the other eve, then back to the sidewalk. Sounds simple, but makes a really impressive display when every house all along the streets have it... and very neat to jog through the neighborhood, especially if we get a light dusting of snow.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Daphne said:


> Dang! That’s incredible! Love Michael Myers looking down and thought it was a real person! Your lighting is gorgeous and absolutely spot on! You can most certainly hang with us. Get a cold drink and please join us friend!


Thanks Daphne! I really appreciate the kind words. And nope, Myers is not a real person. He's a real flexible mannequin I got for free, dressed in my personal coveralls from when I work on my cars, and a few details I had to do to make him more realistic. 😁 


corey872 said:


> lol - you should get installed as HOA president, then MANDATE decorating!
> 
> I know there are a couple neighborhoods just a few blocks away - guess they have an HOA or something, but come Thanksgiving, every house has a big "M" shaped strand of lights which stretch from out near the sidewalk, up to the eve at one corner of the house, back to the sidewalk at the center, back up to the other eve, then back to the sidewalk. Sounds simple, but makes a really impressive display when every house all along the streets have it... and very neat to jog through the neighborhood, especially if we get a light dusting of snow.


Step 1... done.  I was installed as president against my will a few years ago. A more thankless job does not exist, and it's unpaid. 🤣 Now I can't get paroled out of the position. No one wants to do it, and I'd be completely irresponsible to just resign it without a replacement.

That neighborhood sounds awesome! Wish I could force more Halloween decorating. 😁


----------



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

Way impressive display. Love all of your static monsters. The Bride of Frankenstein is an all time fav of mine… I was sold as soon as I saw her in one of your windows! I’m of a similar mind as you, my wife and I go all out on the inside as well as out. We pretty much “undo” our entire house decor for Halloween and then turn around and do the same for Christmas!🤣😂🤣


----------

